# Zack passed the test!



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)




----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:congratulations:


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congrats! Well done!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Congratulations Adam and Zack!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

HIGH FIVE to you & Zach


----------



## Speedy2662 (May 27, 2012)

Thanks everybody


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats !!!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Good job!!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow! That is so great. Congratulations. Well done!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Congrats! How are things working out for the trip?


----------

